# Harbor Freight 10-14ft boat trailer



## ducote32 (Jul 1, 2011)

Is is possible to put a Tracker 1542 on the trailer? Anyone done it? Most trailers I see are from 10-14 and 16-18. This boat is kindaq in between. If not may go with the 1436.

Thanks,


----------



## lckstckn2smknbrls (Jul 1, 2011)

I have a 1436 jon on a trailer better suited for a 12' boat. I have long bunks making up the difference but I will be lengthening the tongue.


----------



## ducote32 (Jul 1, 2011)

lckstckn2smknbrls said:


> I have a 1436 jon on a trailer better suited for a 12' boat. I have long bunks making up the difference but I will be lengthening the tongue.



Thanks. I did a little more research and found that they sell 2ft extentions for a trailer that you bolt up. That should work for me, may need to move the winch post up.


----------



## T-MAN (Jul 1, 2011)

im not sure that the1542 will fitin between the two finders on the trailer.


----------



## ducote32 (Jul 1, 2011)

T-MAN said:


> im not sure that the1542 will fitin between the two finders on the trailer.



Yeah, your right about that. Didn't think about that one.


----------



## T-MAN (Jul 1, 2011)

The only reason that i know is i have a 1542 tracker too and i wanted to buy that trailer but it wouldnt fit and i didnt want to pay 800 for a new one from the dealer so i bought a decent used one for 150.


----------

